
White Hat SEO Is Mostly a Fantasy – Those Who Rank Have Shades of Grey - 4ntonius8lock
https://www.nicolasgorden.com/white-hat-grey-hat-and-black-hat-seo-explained/
======
JohnFen
I'd never before heard of the notion of a "white hat SEO". I have to agree
with the article -- they're about as common as yeti.

